# Das Gesamtangebot aller mir bekannten DSL-Tarife empfinde ich als ...



## Administrator (3. Februar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## bartsimpson123 (3. Februar 2005)

Ja, wirklich schlimm das unsereins so ins dunkle geführt wird  
Muss mich immer noch mit nem ISDN Anschluß zufrieden geben, da ich einfach nicht mitkomme. Ist ein Volumentarif von freenet das richtige und die günstigste variante? Oder soll ich mir ne flatrate bei arcore holen...Ich sach nur    keine kohle von mir !!!


----------



## Vordack (3. Februar 2005)

bartsimpson123 am 03.02.2005 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wirklich schlimm das unsereins so ins dunkle geführt wird
> Muss mich immer noch mit nem ISDN Anschluß zufrieden geben, da ich einfach nicht mitkomme. Ist ein Volumentarif von freenet das richtige und die günstigste variante? Oder soll ich mir ne flatrate bei arcore holen...Ich sach nur    keine kohle von mir !!!




Tja, dann bleib bei ISDN. Sag doch einfach Dein sürfverhalten und wir sagen Dir was sich lohnt.

Ach ja, Arcor ist günstig und toll, aber sehr lange Wartezeiten bis der Auftrag erfüllt ist und schlechter Kundesupport wegen Überfüllung.


----------



## ripitall (3. Februar 2005)

... als ne Frechheit...

Wir könnten schon lange 10MBit SDSL haben... für n Appel und n Ei!!! Jeder!
Das Netz gibt es auf jedenfall her... laut T-Com haben wir ja das Modernste Telefonnetz... und wofür? Sag mal einen in den USA oder in Skandinavien, dass man für 1Mbit/128kbit Flat noch 40 euro im Monat hinlegt... die lachen dich aus

Nur, solang die Telekom an ihrem scheiss langsamen ADSL viel Geld verdient wollen sie garnet richtige Breitbandanschlüsse zu guten Konditionen anbieten...


----------



## DrDeluxe (10. Februar 2005)

ripitall am 03.02.2005 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ... als ne Frechheit...
> 
> Wir könnten schon lange 10MBit SDSL haben... für n Appel und n Ei!!! Jeder!
> Das Netz gibt es auf jedenfall her... laut T-Com haben wir ja das Modernste Telefonnetz... und wofür? Sag mal einen in den USA oder in Skandinavien, dass man für 1Mbit/128kbit Flat noch 40 euro im Monat hinlegt... die lachen dich aus
> ...


Dito.


----------



## stefan8472 (11. Februar 2005)

Leider werden wir inzwischen sogar von Großbritannien überhohlt, das über Jahre Schlusslicht in Westeuropa war.
Dort erhöht im Moment British Telecom kostenlos(!) den Downstream von 1 auf 2 MBit. Und der Upstream ist standardmäßig 256kBit/s. In den USA geht teilweise von 2 auf 3 oder 4 MBit

Hier kostet alles extra. Fastpath (was eigentlich nur der normale Zustand des Netzes ist), upstream, mehr downstream. Und jedesmal hohe Einrichtungsgebühren


----------

